# Greetings Brothers from Pennsylvania



## drhippensteel (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello and best wishes to all of you. I now reside in PA but I have family living in the Paris, TX area. I located your site while doing an internet search for a Lodge in that area. My brother has talked with me on the phone about becoming my Brother twice and am looking to learn what is needed to be done. Who I contact, if I can be his first liner and such. when I get to my Lodge tonight will be getting the secretary to pull out the Lodge book and get contact info that way. Other then that have a wonderful day and will stop in from time to time to give a greeting and see what is happening in my old home State. Forgot to mention, my name is Daniel Hippensteel and I am a member of the Steelton-Swatara Lodge #775, a suburb of Harrisburg, PA.


----------



## david918 (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the site and enjoy yourself here


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brother Daniel!!


----------



## Raven (Jan 29, 2010)

_Welcome, Brother!   _


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

